# Paris Hilton: Musical Icon



## Naren (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm guessing Chris changed all the forum names into confusing jokes.  Is there something I missed here?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Apr 1, 2007)

Shawn said:


>



What? You don't think it was Chris?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 1, 2007)

An april fools conspiracy is a foot maybe? Personally I didn't notice but I'll take your word for it.

Chris' mood is set to sneaky after all.

[Edit] Just noticed.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 1, 2007)

I just leave the site for a few minutes and I see this. All I can say is


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 1, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I just leave the site for a few minutes and I see this. All I can say is



Haha no kidding. I checked my PMs, went and grabbed some toast and came back to this


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, Scott finally got his forum!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 1, 2007)

It probably was Chris. I just don't know the reason why. 

Weird. Most likely because it is April fools.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got on and saw them, it's fucking hilarious. it's definitely because of April Fools' Day.

Either that or that's how he really wants it.

I love the Lefty Forum.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't like Korn


----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2007)

What makes it funnier is I've been reading the other forums and just finally scrolled down far enough to see them.


----------



## MetalMike (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## ibzrg1570 (Apr 1, 2007)

"Lefty Forum"


----------



## Drew (Apr 1, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I don't like Korn



Wrong forum, foo.


----------



## Scott (Apr 1, 2007)

Now all that's left is to open the forum so that I can post in it


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2007)

farewell Lefty Forum....You enriched all of our lives during your short time with us.


----------



## Hexer (Apr 2, 2007)

damn, I missed it 

should come here more often again...


----------



## omentremor (Apr 3, 2007)

I fuckin loved - arguements about Korn.


----------

